# Cantaloupe Island



## Fajah (Jun 28, 2006)

We frequently jam to this fun Herbie Hancock tune in our Monday Night jazz jam sessions. There's all sorts of versions, but I really like this one;

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7hQuvnKrGhc

Just for fun, I put together a jam track for it.

Chart:

http://www.box.net/shared/fa41qjkez7

Jam track - Drums and bass only:

http://www.box.net/shared/n56eg25eh3

Jam Track - Drums, bass, and some simple rhythm guitar:

http://www.box.net/shared/az5zhgkgl1

Enjoy!


----------



## gt90 (May 26, 2009)

Thanks for the tracks. Nice to jam to.


----------

